# Turkey Jerky Time!



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 2, 2014)

I've been making quite a bit of jerky this winter...most has gone to my neighbor to pay him for keeping my driveway clear of snow.

Well worth it this year! A friend of mine asked to make some turkey jerky so here's the results.

5 pounds of sliced turkey breast tenderloins

basic jerky seasonings and cure

1 bottle of Ol' West dippin BBQ Sauce













1393784985204.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 2, 2014






Oh by the way ....Qmatz are awesome! Buy Some!













1393784990575.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 2, 2014


















1393784998441.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 2, 2014


















1393785011233.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 2, 2014


















1393785017049.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 2, 2014






BRRRRRR Too cold outside for pics at the smoker...8* .













1393819212871.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 2, 2014


















1393819215696.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 2, 2014


















1393819237901.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 2, 2014






Bends and splits but doesn't break...perfect!













1393819269383.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 2, 2014


















1393819280586.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 2, 2014






Her is the only downfall of the turkey tenderloins...a ligament that runs down middle of the piece.

tough to chew but tears out easily.













1393819330137.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 2, 2014


















1393819351048.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 2, 2014






All in all it came out really well. sweet peppery taste. I used the amnps with maple pellets.

in my upright smoker with a mailbox mod. 153* for 8 hours. rotated once.

Thanks for watching.

SOB-QTV


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks good !!  Thumbs Up  I'll plow your driveway for some of that stuff !!  Very nice lookin jerky !!  :drool


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks WHB.  If has been a huge help this year having him keep my driveway clean. The turkey tenderloins worked great. I think I will remove the ligaments from the meat next time.
SOB


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 4, 2014)

Tasty looking turkey jerky!

I had an employee who ate an entire bag of turkey jerky once. Put him into a turkey jerky coma. Slept 22 hours straight!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks dirt! No wonder I've been sleeping better at night...LOL!!!

SOB


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the factoids on turkey jerky. Will definitely give it a try. Got to be cheaper than cow meat.


----------



## eddisabledvet (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey Bigwheel, do you have pictures of the mailbox mod?  I am not sure what you are talking about. 

Also, did you buy your turkey pre-sliced in packages, slice it yourself, or have your butcher slice it when you bought it? 

I noticed you said turkey tenders but they look amazing and I wanna try it. 

On the list for next month for purchase:

Maverick temp gauge

AMNPS box and various pellets

and a way to cold smoke (which is why I am interested in the mailbox mod thingy you did)


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 7, 2014)

Ed,

I sliced the turkey tenderloins length wise my self on a slicer...1/4 "thick. If I think about it i'll try to get some pics while at work today.

because you see...I am the butcher! The tenders were just as expensive as beef at $4.99 lb., but there was almost no waste.

Heres a few pics of the mail bow mod I did to my upright smoker.













1362950496078.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 7, 2014


















1362950506439.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 7, 2014


















1362950522981.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 7, 2014






Hope these help...Just use the search box to look for POPS MAILBOX MOD.

that should point you in the right direction.

SOB


----------



## eddisabledvet (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks SOB, wow, that can be taken many ways....  lol

I SO Wish that I knew how to cut meat.  I have even thought about trying to get a local grocery store to let me volunteer so I can learn from a butcher.  The closest butcher that I know that owns his own shop is more than 20 miles away so not sure how practical it would be to try and learn there.  Besides, not sure what is in it for them to just teach me.  Being disabled, I cannot stand or sit for long periods and I cannot lift the really heavy slabs either, so not sure any butcher would agree to train me.  But it sure would be nice to be able to have the skill to cut my own meats properly so I could save money by buying larger cuts and even process my own deer and such. 

Anyway, that mailbox thingy looks awesome.  I think I might be able to do something like that with my Masterbuilt and put the AMNPS or similar device in there and then use the new High Pressure LPG valve I bought to attach to the propane line to allow me finer adjustment over the flame.  Before I can use that, I have to talk to the wife though and find out where in the back yard she will allow me to dig down and put a footer in and then build a concrete block foundation (for a future foundation of a cedar wood cold smoker), then the foundation can provide the wind resistance required for me to keep the propane flame lit at such a low flow.  Here is the valve I bought:


This is the guage I bought: 


I bought some tiles to go on the top surface of the grill but I really like the smoke stack that one guy here put on his masterbuilt that comes out the center of the top.  The charbroil cover that is recommended for this still fits with that chimney.  I am wondering if I can put the chimney towards the back or to the side but not sure how that will, or if it will, affect the flow of the smoke inside and effect cooking. 

Argh, I have so much to learn... 

I will look up the link for the mailbox mod as it does look easier than many of the other mods that I could possibly add to the masterbuilt to make it into a good cold smoker until I can get one built.  Thank you so much you SOB, I mean, uhm, Mr. SOB....  (hope you do not mind the joke) 

Thanks


----------

